# What Is A B Band Converter?



## EricHilton1987 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi, I just bought a directv box from someone and they gave me something called B Band Converter (BBC) Module. for KA-LO band up conversion.

I have no idea what this is. Can anyone explain what it is to me in lamen terms =) 
What is the purpose of the thing...
Thanks!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

When they originally built their receivers they had a frequency range they were using. The tuners inside the receivers only look for this range. They received approval to use a different set of frequencies and it was outside the range of the tuners inside. The BBC (B Band Converters) change the frequency from ones the receiver cannot see to one it can.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

You put the BBC thing in line with the incoming signal cable. BBC screws into the box's satellite input, cable screws into the BBC.

These are used with the H2x and HR2x line of recevers and DVRs (and some other non-HD ones), except for the HR23 which doesn't need them.

If the box is a DVR you need two of them, one for each of the two satellite inputs.

You bought the box from a guy? As in, bought it used from somebody? Uh-oh. Chances are very good that 1) he was not legally allowed to sell it and 2) you won't be able to activate it. A huge majority of DirecTV boxes are leased, not purchased, and they don't actually belong to the subscriber, and cannot be sold or transferred. (This is true even if the person paid $100-200 when they got the box - it is still not owned by them.) There are exceptions to this, and possibly you are OK, but I would certainly call DirecTV with the receiver ID number and check it out.

Keith


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> When they originally built their receivers they had a frequency range they were using. The tuners inside the receivers only look for this range. They received approval to use a different set of frequencies and it was outside the range of the tuners inside. The BBC (B Band Converters) change the frequency from ones the receiver cannot see to one it can.


I _think_ the reason the different set of frequencies came about is because DTV leases bandwidth from a second satellite located at 103 (actually, 102.8). If you look at Lyngsat.com it shows the D10 and Spaceway 1 satellites co-located at 102.8 degrees West. The transponder frequencies for these two satellites is more than 1,000 MHz apart. It looks to me that this was too much for the receivers to handle, so the BBC is used to switch between Lo (D10 satellite) and Hi (Spaceway 1) frequencies.

A similar situation exists at 99.2 degrees West.


----------



## timekeeper (Aug 23, 2009)

Proprietory Equipment........
"You want my service, buy my Equipment"

DTV could have done the same with standard DBS Equip. but this promotes customer loyalty so-to-speak.

As explained earlier......it's a frequency converter.


----------

